# Forum Home Renovation Doors, Windows, Architraves & Skirts  Standard Door Width?

## Steve_M

I have an opening that I want to put double french doors into. The opening is 1125mm wide.  So I need 2 X 560mm doors.  Is 560mm a standard size or is this going to be a custom made job?  I've checked all the door sites I could find on the net but many don't list this size.  I know 520 is a standard size but I don't want to add extra material if I can avoid it.  
Thanks!

----------


## duckman

> I have an opening that I want to put double french doors into. The opening is 1125mm wide.  So I need 2 X 560mm doors.  Is 560mm a standard size or is this going to be a custom made job?  I've checked all the door sites I could find on the net but many don't list this size.  I know 520 is a standard size but I don't want to add extra material if I can avoid it.  
> Thanks!

  You're out of luck, Steve. The standard door widths are, 
420
520
620
720
770
820
870 
Wider doors are available but generally speaking, not kept in stock.

----------


## sol381

Just buy a couple of 570 doors and cut 10mm of each.
stef

----------


## Fordy

Don't forget to allow for rebating of the doors

----------


## Driver

Steve 
Most of the door suppliers will cut standard size doors to your specified opening. I don't know which suppliers are available in Geraldton but I've just bought some french doors from the One Stop Door Shop in Balcatta and they were very helpful.  
I had a non-standard size opening. No problem, they supplied a door that was cut down to fit. It still needed a bit of tuning before I could hang it but that is quite normal and nothing that a well-tuned and sharpened plane couldn't handle. 
Fordy is right about the rebates. You'll need to specify which way the doors open and which one (right or left - swinging away) is the latch door. 
Col

----------


## Sprog

Have you allowed for door frames?

----------


## Steve_M

The 1125 is allowing for a 30mm thick door frame. Thanks for the hints.

----------

